# Mc Intosh audio hi end



## electromecanico (Abr 13, 2011)

me parecio interezante abrir este tema para recopilar informacion, diagramas, historia, etc,  por lo hablado con el compañero panda en otro tema_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/482040/ _ ya que es una empresa que siempre se dedico al hi fi en audio valvular tanto en pre amplificadores como en amplificadores, llegando al hi end son equipos con controles muy basicos para el usuario,  pero en su interior muy complejos,


----------



## pandacba (Abr 13, 2011)

Para dar inicio hay que aondar en un poco de historia y remontarse hasta 1949, fecha en la que se inicio lanzando sus primeros prototipos que se convirtieron desde el vamos en verdaderos referentes dentro de audio de gran calidad....... un exponente de ello es el modelo MC 275 un verdadero icono en la historia de la empresa....

Esta unidad que a traves del tiempo fue sufriendo cambios con la introducción de nuevas mejoras manteniendo inalterable la calidad que diferencio a la marca del ressto desde sus propios comienzos,

Esta unidad consta de dos KT88 por canal erogando 75W por canal

A la par de este modelo vio la luz el modelo M240 de 40W por canal con EL34

Si se oberva de donde se toma la denominación del model  2 Canales 75W--> 275, 2 canales de 40W--> 240


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 14, 2011)

McIntosh MC-240 Stereo Tube Amp







Descripción
La McIntosh MC240 es el más popular de todos los amplificadores de válvulas Mac. La mezcla perfecta de la tecnología de McIntosh y calidad de construcción. Potencia más que suficiente para corno clásico cargado oradores. Chasis de cromo Beautiful contrasta con la pintura negro de los transformadores masiva en maceta y, ¡oh, el resplandor termoiónica.

ELECTRICIDAD: estéreo 40w/ch, 80W mono. Respuesta 16-40kHz (+0-0.1dB). Distorsión 0,5%. Ruido y zumbido de-90dB. Impedancia de salida 4, 8, 16, 125 y 600 ohmios. 600 ohm centro toque internamente a tierra. (2, 4, 8, 16 y 32 ohmios en mono). Tensiones de salida 25 (aislado), 70.7 (de un lado a tierra) y 140V (centro toque tierra). De impedancia interna menos del 10% de la impedancia nominal. Impedancia de entrada de 250k. Sensibilidad de entrada: 0.5V (en mono o twin amp). 2.0V en estéreo.

MECÁNICA: chasis cromado. Toma de salida de línea octal para impedancias más altas y voltajes. Las tiras de barrera para 4, 8 y 16 ohms. Entradas de audio: estéreo, dos camas y mono. Los controles de ganancia: twin amp, el equilibrio y mono. Interruptor de entrada: estéreo, amplificador doble o mono. Puede ser utilizado para 80W mono. Interruptor de tensión de línea: 117 o 125V.

TUBOS: salida 4-6L6GC/7027A, 3-12AX7, 2-12AU7, 2-12BH7, rectificador de estado sólido.

Dimensiones: 8 "H x 10-3/4" W x 17-1/4 "D. Peso: £ 56
Vendidas desde 1960-1969


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 15, 2011)

algunos circuitos
http://www.tubebooks.org/mcintosh_data.htm


----------



## pandacba (Abr 22, 2011)

Convengamos que McIntosh fue el primer fabricante en el mundo de equipos HI FI, precisamente la carencia de amplificadores de esta calidad llevaron a presentar un modelo, a la vez que varias patentes para el mismo las cuales fueron otorgadas en 1949(razón por la cual solo ellos dispusieron de esta tecnologia) 
La Jeferson Electric en 1936 produjo un amplificador con dos 6L6 capaz de entregar 60W pero no daba las prestaciones que Frank Staton (presidente de la CBS) necesitaba, viendo la carencia de tal amplificador McIntosh que era un perfeccionista, tiene una idea imnovadora y la pone en práctica, para concretar esta Gordon Gow es llamado para poder concretar la idea, que sera la que de a la luz el 50W1 que cubria perfectamete de 20 a 20Khz con una distorsión inferior al 1%,

En la configuración clásica para 6L6 el transformador debe presentar una impedancia de de 4000 ohms, lo que representa en función de la salida, 8ohms una relación de de 500 a 1.

Con la disposición adoptada por McIntosh esta relación se reduce a 125 a 1 con las consiguientes ventajas que esto trae aparejado, sumado a la construcción bifilar de los arrollamientos, se mejora considerablmente las caracteristicas del amplificador cubriendo la banda de audio con muy baja distorción


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 25, 2011)

este sera el circuito del que hablas panda, pero es trifilar el trafo de salida


----------



## pandacba (Abr 25, 2011)

Eso es muy posterior, lo que he mencionado esta relacionado al inicio y al primer amplificador al 50W1, no nos adelantemos a la conologia para que se pueda entender el proceso de susesivas mejoras de esta marca que aun existe en el mercado.
También ese año se presento el 15W1 una amplificador de muy buena calidad pero de menor potencia

McIntosh asocio en un solo transformador varias ideas que logro uniificar, las caracteristicas de ultralinela, las de Cathode Followers y los arrollamientos bifilares con los cual reducia la inductancia total del bobinado logrando con la suma de todas estas ventajas una reducción drástica de la distorción a la vez que proveia un adecuado ancho de banda, caráteristicas que desde el primer momento pusieron a McIntosh por encima de la competencia


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 25, 2011)

la historia de mc intosh segun Roger Russell's http://www.roger-russell.com/aboutmc.htm
listado completo de productos mc intosh segun fecha http://royco.co.kr/mcintosh/company/products.html
 muy buena explicaciones de circuitos mc intosh, transformadores y mejoras http://www.novacon.com.br/audioampl.htm


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2014)




----------

